# come on beasts and freaks tell me what I wanna hear



## bigant46 (Nov 13, 2014)

so I'm running a nice cycle of trenA,testE,EQ. Now I just got my bottles of HEXARELIN AND CJC 1295 w/o DAC. AM I OVERDOING IT. IF SO,CAN SOMEBODY GIVE ME THE COMPLETE REASON WHY,THANX GUYS


----------



## Lordsks (Nov 16, 2014)

your not over doing anything. Assuming your dosages are not crazy.


----------

